# Cobia 296 ride



## AUFAN (Jun 23, 2013)

Has anyone here ever ridden or fished the Cobia 296 cc? First hand info on the ride or fuel burn numbers would be great. Thanks


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

I have a 2013 296 with 300's and love it. Great customer service from GSPS and Cobia. I get 2mpg @ 36mph and @41mph/1.7mpg. Love the ride and is stable when fishing. I may be down this weekend if weather permits and could take you in a ride.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

That good to hear about GSPS, I've been in there looking at bikes and I felt like I was going to slip in all the snake oil. I've seen the boats in the parking lot but never stopped to look. (I like to window shop since I'm years from buying another) man's gotta dream...


----------



## AUFAN (Jun 23, 2013)

PJ... I would be interested if you do make it into town. Thanks for the offer.


----------

